# Honduran Curly Hair Sling



## TarantulaZP (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello! So I am new to tarantulas and I am getting a sling soon. I know I shouldn't start with a sling but that's all I can really find near me and I have been doing a lot of research. But, when it comes to caresheets they all kind of differ. The sling I am getting is a Honduran curly hair and the store said it was about 1/4 of an inch leg span. I have lots of questions. How long with it take to grow? How will I know when it is big enough to be rehoused into an adult tank? When will I be able to tell if it is a boy or a girl? How do I regulate humidity and temp in a tiny sling habitat? How do I regulate humidity properly in the adult sized tank? I already have my glass adult sized terrarium with a top that has fine grid ventilation, coconut fiber substrate, a half log and I know I won't need these for a while but will I need a heating pad for the adult tank? My house is kept pretty cold in the winter like 60 degrees so should I have a heating pad? Really truly I just want to be sure of what I have been told online and in the pet stores. The lady at the pet store said I didn't need a heating pad and I didn't need to worry about humidity just mist the tank a couple times a week but that differs from what I have read online. I just want my baby to be in the best possible conditions! Thank you!


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 17, 2017)

You can start off with a sling, especially if it's a hardy species. I did. It's now a 4 incher!

Growth depends on a number of factors, including temperature, feeding frequency, and biological variability. Warmer temps and more food means faster growth, although you don't want to overdo it. 70s and 2-3 feedings a week should be plenty.

Ideally, the footprint of a tarantula enclosure is roughly 2 times the diagonal leg span wide and 3 times the DLS long. It's not really an exact science. A 1/4 inch sling should be kept in a vial or pill bottle.

Most people start getting reliable sexed molts at around 2 inches DLS, so it will take a while. A year or two, probably.

Don't obsess over humidity. B. albopilosum is very hardy. Spray water on one wall of the vial and the T will drink from that. Re-spray after it dries up, which might be daily or every other day in my experience. If there is mold, you are doing it too often.

No heat pad. No heat lamp. If it's going to get below the mid-60s, get a space heater and heat the room the T is in.

Welcome to AB. Enjoy your sling!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## jaycied (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to arachnoboards! I love all the questions. I love love love that you are asking questions now instead of when you already have an animal that you may not be able to handle.

Slings are great starters! They are not as fragile as you would think, and this way you will grow with your T.

A honduran curly hair is scientifically named Brachypelma albopilosum. By using scientific names you will get better answers to your question.

You will not need that enclosure for YEARS... Brachypelmas are notoriously slow growers. Expect maaaaybe an inch every year ish while it is still as sling and growing relatively fast.

Do not worry about trying to sex it until at least 2 inches.

You don't monitor humidity, you don't monitor temp. If you are comfortable with the temperature, your spider is comfortable. Humidity is almost irrelevant. this is a desert species, so once it hits 1 in, you should keep it on dry substrate with a water dish. Until then, mostly dry substrate (overfill the water dish a bit, and don't worry about drowning, slings float) and a waterdish. Absolutely NO heat mats or lamps, unless you're planning on BBQing your spider.

You didn't ask about it, but handling is also frowned upon. You can do it, but only a couple inches above a soft surface, and definitely not while it's still a sling and fast and flighty.

Tank sizes were already gone over, a 2oz deli cup or a hotwheels display case would also work for this size. I have used both of those.

Welcome, and good luck!

PS. listen to the advice you get from more experienced members on the boards, it will help a ton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaZP (Jul 17, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> You can start off with a sling, especially if it's a hardy species. I did. It's now a 4 incher!
> 
> Growth depends on a number of factors, including temperature, feeding frequency, and biological variability. Warmer and more food means faster growth, although you don't want to overdo it. 70s and 2-3 feedings a week should be plenty.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply! Answers a lot of my questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaZP (Jul 17, 2017)

jaycied said:


> Welcome to arachnoboards! I love all the questions. I love love love that you are asking questions now instead of when you already have an animal that you may not be able to handle.
> 
> Slings are great starters! They are not as fragile as you would think, and this way you will grow with your T.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad that the heat and humidity is not an issue. I defiantly wasn't planning on cooking my T so good to know now! I didn't ask about the handling because I know it's dangerous and would rarely, if ever, do so once it is full grown. Thank you for the info! SUPER HELPFUL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaycied (Jul 17, 2017)

We're gonna want pictures when you get the little guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaycied (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry it seems like I'm trying to run this post lol. I just realized you mentioned your enclosure with 'fine grid ventilation' I just want to make sure it's not screen mesh as tarantulas can and will climb up there, potentially get their tarsal hooks stuck, hang and/or fall and cause their abdomen to rupture. Tarantulas also can chew through screen. It would be safer to replace it with acrylic. I believe @EulersK has a couple youtube vids on how to replace with an acrylic top. Just drill holes for ventilation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TarantulaZP (Jul 18, 2017)

jaycied said:


> Sorry it seems like I'm trying to run this post lol. I just realized you mentioned your enclosure with 'fine grid ventilation' I just want to make sure it's not screen mesh as tarantulas can and will climb up there, potentially get their tarsal hooks stuck, hang and/or fall and cause their abdomen to rupture. Tarantulas also can chew through screen. It would be safer to replace it with acrylic. I believe @EulersK has a couple youtube vids on how to replace with an acrylic top. Just drill holes for ventilation.


Thank you, I didn't know that and I will change it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaZP (Jul 18, 2017)

TarantulaZP said:


> Thank you, I didn't know that and I will change it.





jaycied said:


> Sorry it seems like I'm trying to run this post lol. I just realized you mentioned your enclosure with 'fine grid ventilation' I just want to make sure it's not screen mesh as tarantulas can and will climb up there, potentially get their tarsal hooks stuck, hang and/or fall and cause their abdomen to rupture. Tarantulas also can chew through screen. It would be safer to replace it with acrylic. I believe @EulersK has a couple youtube vids on how to replace with an acrylic top. Just drill holes for ventilation.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is what I bought but I still have the receipt and I can just return it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 18, 2017)

TarantulaZP said:


> View attachment 246282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would return it. There are a variety of enclosures that work well -- I like the Exo Terra "breeder boxes" as they aren't high, have ventilation slats that tarsal claws won't get stuck in, and little windows for easy feeding.  But no need to decide on an adult enclosure now as it will be a few years at least before that is needed. In my experience, _Brachypelma_ aren't terribly slow growing -- much more noticeable growth than my _Aphonopelma_ slings -- but there will be times when your sling decides to be in premolt or fast for weeks or even months, especially during the cooler weather. (On the topic of temperature, my apartment can get down into the 60's during the winter and is between 75 and 80F during the summer and the tarantulas are fine, but certainly do much more growing during the warmer months!)



jaycied said:


> ...this is a desert species, so once it hits 1 in, you should keep it on dry substrate with a water dish. Until then, mostly dry substrate (overfill the water dish a bit, and don't worry about drowning, slings float) and a waterdish.


I've learned from others on the board that _B. albopilosum_ is actually not a desert species although they do alright in dry conditions. They don't need damp substrate either. Actually, what you describe -- overfilling the water dish a bit -- is just about perfect from my understanding.  My Curly is doing well and has noticeably grown in the past year. Whether it is a characteristic of the species or just my T, he likes to burrow, especially if provided with a starter tunnel, and will sometimes disappear for weeks at a time as he prefers to molt in privacy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## jaycied (Jul 18, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I've learned from others on the board that _B. albopilosum_ is actually not a desert species


Thank you for correcting me. See? all still learning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Jul 18, 2017)

1.  slings are fine to start, but i would look for a bigger one than 1/4"....thayre a pita at that size when you are starting out.  I would look for something at least 3/4".

2.  stop reading care sheets online....care sheets kill tarantulas.

3.  dont just rely on what you find locally, they ship very very well....shopping online (the classifieds here is a great place to start) will give you both better selections AND prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 18, 2017)

jaycied said:


> You will not need that enclosure for YEARS... Brachypelmas are notoriously slow growers. Expect maaaaybe an inch every year ish while it is still as sling and growing relatively fast.


B.albopilosum are actually reasonably fast growers in the early stages. Much faster growing then many other Brachypelma species, same could be said for B.vagans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 18, 2017)

Everybody who posted before me already gave you the information needed to raise your B. albopilosum, so I will simply echo what others are saying about starting with a sling. There is nothing wrong with starting out with a sling. I started out with a B. albopilosum four years ago, that was around the same size as the sling you are getting. Now my B. albopilosum is well over 2.5-3" DLS. The best part about owning small slings is being able to watch them grow. 

Well, I think I am done rambling. Welcome to the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Jul 18, 2017)

I just got 9 new Ts today as my birthday present . 
I started off with two slings and did quite well with them. I did a lot of research as well before buying them, now it's not so bad looking after them as I just let them do their own thing more or less.  The 9 I just got are a mix from slings at a 1/4" to 1.
I just got my Honduran Curly as well at 1". Can't wait to get home now am counting down the hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Jul 18, 2017)

My total is now 11!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 18, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> My total is now 11!


You need to update your profile page so we can see what you have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrockiePelma (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the hobby!!

The experts pretty mich covered everything u asked.So im just gonna give you some tips.

From a relative-newbie to newbie,i just wanna remind you now that keeping a tarantula,specially when starting at the sling stage,is very boring,rewarding,but very boring.there isnt much interaction,they might be skittish sometimes but they rarely move, so please be patient with your pet.

Dont overthink things.

Caresheets by bloggers are mostly like logbooks or diaries,thats how they keep their Ts, it doesnt mean you should do the very same thing.do your research on where ur Ts come from,their habitat and how they act in the wild.apply those and your T will be fine.

And lastly,they're drugs, you cant have just the one,specially if you have an urge in collecting, i've entered the hobby with 5 slings,i told myself that it'll only be those 5 or atleast have them reach maturity first before expanding,now i have 25 in total,and the first 5 havent even reached a year in my care xD,if you dont want this to happen to you,dont look at other species of tarantulas on the internet,you'll be amazed on how beautiful they are and you'll eventually want one for urself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Jul 18, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> You need to update your profile page so we can see what you have!


I will do so later when I unpack them all. Hopefully they will not all be to hell bent on escaping so I can take pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Jul 18, 2017)

My 1" Honduran Curly which I have named Fluffy. Too tired to make labels tonight make them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Socfroggy (Jul 18, 2017)

Welcome to the boards and the hobby! We hope you stick around for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaZP (Jul 21, 2017)

Got this little cutie today! They are bigger than 1/4 inch which is better anyway. Their name is chile! @jaycied

Reactions: Love 2


----------

